# Apprentice A- Removal



## simam

Dear all,
Anyone wana share their experience about removal of A on certificate CPC. As I emailed them after 2 weeks about the status of removal . AAPC team replied me that it ll take 5 weeks . Any help on this? 
Thanks


----------



## AprilSueMadison

Per AAPC's website, it may take 2-4 weeks for removal of the A.  I have included the link to that page for you.  If you have met the requirements to have your A removed, no one here can offer any assistance.  That has to come from AAPC.

https://www.aapc.com/apprentice/applied-experience.aspx


----------



## simam

aprilsue said:


> Per AAPC's website, it may take 2-4 weeks for removal of the A.  I have included the link to that page for you.  If you have met the requirements to have your A removed, no one here can offer any assistance.  That has to come from AAPC.
> 
> https://www.aapc.com/apprentice/applied-experience.aspx



thanks a lot for prompt response


----------



## hperry10

Hi there,

I requested to have my "A" removed this past May and I had my new certificate in about a week and a half. I was very surprised it was that fast, my coworker waited almost a month. It must depend on the volume of requests they get.

Heather CPC


----------



## Wiethoff

*A Removal*

I sent in my credentials in the morning and in the afternoon my "A" was removed. That was to a nice lady at AAPC that gave me her ext. number for any questions or assistance I needed


----------



## tracylc10

I sent an email on 10/10 with my two letters and got an email yesterday (10/19) early evening that the A was removed.


----------



## windurstiansmn

I sent mine, waited 4 weeks as I had read it could take 2-4 weeks, and still had heard nothing.  I used the chat function to contact them to get an update and it was immediately removed.  Not sure if mine just fell through the cracks or they were backlogged, but I'd suggest if you haven't heard anything by the 4 week point, contact them.


----------



## Pam Brooks

There are nearly 200,000 AAPC members, with 900+ new apprentices being credentialed each month (October, 2017= 945).  The staff at AAPC is not huge; to expect them to turn around your request in a matter of a few days is unreasonable.

Be patient.  As long as your information has been received, you will eventually hear from them with a letter announcing the removal of the "A".


----------



## a_erpelding

simam said:


> Dear all,
> Anyone wana share their experience about removal of A on certificate CPC. As I emailed them after 2 weeks about the status of removal . AAPC team replied me that it ll take 5 weeks . Any help on this?
> Thanks



I have sent in my diploma and a letter from my supervisor and my A has still not been removed, that was 7 years ago. Not sure why I would need to submit more, I just pretend the A isn't there!!


----------



## daedolos

a_erpelding said:


> I have sent in my diploma and a letter from my supervisor and my A has still not been removed, that was 7 years ago. Not sure why I would need to submit more, I just pretend the A isn't there!!



That's depressing...

Peace
@_@


----------



## klakshmi.k18@gmail.com

Wiethoff said:


> *A Removal*
> 
> I sent in my credentials in the morning and in the afternoon my "A" was removed. That was to a nice lady at AAPC that gave me her ext. number for any questions or assistance I needed



Hi, I have sent the email for removing apprentice A on July 6th with attachments till now (means August 9th) i did not get any reply and my apprentice A is there is my ID. Please anyone can suggest.


----------



## Pathos

klakshmi.k18@gmail.com said:


> Hi, I have sent the email for removing apprentice A on July 6th with attachments till now (means August 9th) i did not get any reply and my apprentice A is there is my ID. Please anyone can suggest.



On AAPC's site they explain the process can take 2-4 weeks for processing. You are just past that, so I would reach out to them and ask where the delay is?

AAPC Contact Us
AAPC Apprentice Removal

Hopefully AAPC staff should be able to guide you from there. It took closer to 4 weeks for myself to get that -A removed, but they should be working on it for you.


----------



## klakshmi.k18@gmail.com

Hi, 
Thank you for your response, I tried to contact AAPC with live chat & toll free number both is not working and i sent a email too till now no update (its close to 40 days). Please advice how to know the updates of my removal apprentice A or how to know AAPC is starts processing to remove Apprentice A or not.


----------



## klakshmi.k18@gmail.com

Pathos said:


> On AAPC's site they explain the process can take 2-4 weeks for processing. You are just past that, so I would reach out to them and ask where the delay is?
> 
> AAPC Contact Us
> AAPC Apprentice Removal
> 
> Hopefully AAPC staff should be able to guide you from there. It took closer to 4 weeks for myself to get that -A removed, but they should be working on it for you.





Hi,
Thank you for your response, I tried to contact AAPC with live chat & toll free number both is not working and i sent a email too till now no update (its close to 40 days). Please advice how to know the updates of my removal apprentice A or how to know AAPC is starts processing to remove Apprentice A or not.


----------



## Pathos

They must have issues with their communications then. I have always had good luck when contacting them. I would try again today!


----------



## aramvaqui29

Hi,I hear something about a course that AAPC sell in his website for remove the A,is it true?


----------



## Pathos

aramvaqui29 said:


> Hi,I hear something about a course that AAPC sell in his website for remove the A,is it true?



Per AAPC Apprentice Removal site:

*Requirements for Removal of Apprentice Designation*
To remove your apprentice designation via on-the-job experience, you must obtain and submit two letters of recommendation verifying at least two years of on-the-job experience (externships accepted) using the CPT®, ICD-9-CM/ICD-10-CM, or HCPCS Level II code sets. One letter must be on letterhead from your employer*, the other may be from a co-worker. Experience includes time coding for a previous employer and prior to certification. Both letters are required to be signed and will need to outline your coding experience and amount of time in that capacity. Download our Apprentice Removal Template for easier submission. Letterhead and signatures are still required when using this template.

*OR*
Submit proof showing completion of at least 80 contact hours of a coding preparation course (not CEUs) AND one letter, on letterhead, signed from your employer verifying one year of on-the-job experience (externships accepted) using the CPT®, ICD-9-CM/ICD-10-CM, or HCPCS Level II code sets.

Send proof of education in the form of a letter from an instructor on school letterhead stating you have completed 80 or more contact hours, a certificate/diploma stating at least 80 contact hours, or an unofficial school transcript.


If you have completed the Distance Learning course by AAPC your 80 education hours will be automatically applied, you do not need to submit a certificate of completion
Completion of the AAPC Practicode is counted towards the 1 year of experience a completion certificate must be submitted.
All proof of education must be submitted as a scanned attachment to an email once ALL apprentice removal requirements have been met.

_Please allow 2-4 weeks for processing._

* Employers can only verify time spent coding with their organization. Proof of experience letters may be from previous employers, current employers, or a combination of both.

*Phone:* 800-626-2633
*Email:* apprenticeremovals@aapc.com


Hope that answers your question.


----------



## ECRISTALRL

I actually emailed the required documentation this morning around 8:15 eastern time and they answered an hour later. They removed the A. This is what they said
"Your apprentice status has been updated. An updated letter and certificate should reach you within 2-4 weeks." I honestly thought I would not get an answer soon because of what if happening with the world right now and also because the automatic message I received when I initially sent the docs said they would get back to me in 4-6 weeks. I was very surprised but elated when an hour later my credentials were updated. So anything is possible


----------



## mjh1027

Does anyone know if its okay to just use the apprentice removal template? 
I would two of the providers I work for to fill in the template and sign. Or do I still need to get one of them to write a letter?


----------



## pflorie

ECRISTALRL said:


> I actually emailed the required documentation this morning around 8:15 eastern time and they answered an hour later. They removed the A. This is what they said
> "Your apprentice status has been updated. An updated letter and certificate should reach you within 2-4 weeks." I honestly thought I would not get an answer soon because of what if happening with the world right now and also because the automatic message I received when I initially sent the docs said they would get back to me in 4-6 weeks. I was very surprised but elated when an hour later my credentials were updated. So anything is possible


Can you send me your letter. My Dr. doesn't know what to say.


----------



## csperoni

pflorie said:


> Can you send me your letter. My Dr. doesn't know what to say.


There's a template right on the AAPC apprentice removal site.  https://www.aapc.com/apprentice/applied-experience.aspx


----------

